# Resina Epoxi o Silicona



## Elektro90 (May 16, 2014)

Hola a todos!

Veo que en las fuentes de poder o placas de circuito impreso usan una especie de pegamento, a veces por ejemplo para pegar el condensadores o bobinas entre si o para pegar estos componentes a un disipador cercano.

He estado leyendo un poco y veo que dicen que algunos dicen resina epoxi y otros dicen silicona, y ambos dicen que son buenos aislantes, adhesivos, tienen alta resistencia termica, etc.  Luego entendi que la resina epoxi es un tipo de silicona y es lo mejor para la electronica, otros dicen que la silicona no es buen adhesivo... 
Aqui una imagen donde usan este tipo de pegamento..solo entiendo que por lo general la silicona es incolora y la resina epoxi es como una pasta con color definido pero no estoy seguro.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-PO6K41oqR...Q/qAzYTwD_RVA/s1600/ADP-75SB+AB-destapado.JPG
Eso es resina epoxi no??

Bueno, preguntas:
1)  cual de estos productos es mejor en electronica?
2) Por que es tan necesario pegar los componentes entre si o hacia algun disipador?  No genera eso mas calor? no entiendo muy bien eso. ...


----------



## Eugenio Nieto (May 16, 2014)

Hola Elektro90.
El material de la fotografía es un tipo de silicona.
Las resinas epoxi son duras, las puedes encontrar en tubos de dos componentes, que se mezclan al momento de aplicarse.
La función de estos adhesivos es evitar que los componentes se muevan. Si el circuito está sometido a vibraciones y movimientos constantes, el poco movimiento que tienen algunos componentes puede provocar que se rompan sus pins.
Yo siempre he utilizado la cola termofusible, que viene en barras sólidas y se aplica con una pistola eléctrica que la funde. El problema es que no es muy útil para fijar disipadores que se calientan bastante, porque se derrite. En este caso es cuando se recomienda la silicona, que resiste muy bien la temperatura. No importa que no sea un gran adhesivo (si las superficies están limpias tiene un buen agarre) porque solamente debe sujetar el componente.
Las resinas de epoxi las he usado para sellar circuitos pequeños contra la intemperie.
En circuitos normales no afecta a la resistencia, pero si se trata de señales muy débiles o de alta frecuencia, hay que tener cuidado con los productos utilizados, para evitar afectar al aislamiento.
Como bien dices, los adhesivos pueden reducir la disipación del calor. Por eso solamente hay que aplicarlos cuando es necesario y sin abusar.
Espero haberte ayudado.
Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (May 16, 2014)

Hola, como regla general se usa la silicona, pero la conductividad térmica es muy superior en la resina epoxi, así que...
si te preocupa la disipación,
la epoxi debe ser tu opción
(la rima va de obsequio).


----------



## aquileslor (May 17, 2014)

He armado miles de aparatos y nunca tuve que usar nada para sujetar elementos. Un buen armado no necesita de cosas extras al mismo. No confundas con la pasta térmica que se usa para asegurar la conductividad térmica en los disipadores.


----------



## dmc (May 17, 2014)

El uso de silicona o de resina depende del lugar en que se ha emplear el equipo. Si bien es cierto que en la mayoría de los casos no es imprescindible o necesario en otros si lo es, por ejemplo cuando su uso es en automotores, grupos electrógenos, o baffles potenciados, es decir cuando están sometidos a vibración.
El los automotores, es clásica una silicona transparente que recubre la placa madre de la centralita, como así también encontrar preset "fijados" con una gota de lacre o pintura, justamente es a causa de la vibración. 
En 2 o 3 ocasiones encontré potencias de audio incorporadas en las cajas de los parlantes con los pines de los transistores sueltos desde el cuerpo (totalmente desarmados) por esta causa (vibraciones).
Su uso es de acuerdo a la frecuencia en que trabajan (resonancia) y/o al ambiente al que están expuestos. Para este último se utiliza más el epoxi.
Ahora, estos amplificadores que comenté,están en una sala de ensayos, continuamente tenían problemas,  los coloque en gabinetes individuales y se solucionó.


----------



## Eugenio Nieto (May 23, 2014)

aquileslor dijo:


> He armado miles de aparatos y nunca tuve que usar nada para sujetar elementos. Un buen armado no necesita de cosas extras al mismo. No confundas con la pasta térmica que se usa para asegurar la conductividad térmica en los disipadores.



Yo he reparado varios equipos con patillas rotas. Por ejemplo, un 7805 con disipador. Incluso en equipos sin vibraciones aparentes. Hay que tener en cuenta que una vibración imperceptible puede entrar en resonancia y dañar un componente al cabo de unos meses o años.

Por supuesto, si los componentes se fijan sólidamente, como soldando los disipadores, el problema queda resuelto desde el principio. Aún así, utilizar un adhesivo es recomendable en componentes de gran tamaño, como condensadores electrolíticos, porque actúan como péndulos, doblando las patillas.

Los adhesivos también ayudan en caso de golpes, pues absorben la inercia del impacto. Por eso se usa una gran cantidad en las fuentes de alimentación.

Otro detalle importante es proteger bien las placas que se llevan en el coche como repuesto, porque pueden pasar meses recibiendo todas los movimientos del vehículo y la carretera, y cuando finalmente se montan, ya tienen pines debilitados. Una espuma que amortigüe la vibración es suficiente.


----------



## vrainom (May 26, 2014)

Eugenio Nieto dijo:


> Yo he reparado varios equipos con patillas rotas. Por ejemplo, un 7805 con disipador. Incluso en equipos sin vibraciones aparentes. Hay que tener en cuenta que una vibración imperceptible puede entrar en resonancia y dañar un componente al cabo de unos meses o años.



Dave Jones de EEVBlog recalca que si construyes un equipo con fines comerciales todos los componentes to220 y mayores deben ir sujetos mecánicamente a la placa, atornillados o pegados. Cuenta que en su experiencia en laboratorios donde se colocan los aparatos en carritos con ruedas la vibración al andar hace que se rompan las soldaduras de los componentes.


----------



## leaseba (Nov 27, 2014)

Ahora bien, si quiero comprar resina epoxi negra, como la pido y donde ? porque es para uso de electronica el que le voy a dar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2014)

Yo la compraba en Alamtec (Paraná 220 CABA)


----------



## Lucho LP (Ago 31, 2015)

Hola estimados compañeros, decidí revivir este tema porque no me pareció oportuno crear uno nuevo para contar una experiencia en una reparación, que considero relacionada con lo que aquí se estuvo hablando, y que no deja de ser útil para otros debido al dolor de cabeza que pude haberme evitado.

Resulta que estuve unos cuantos días reparando un amplificador de bajo que llegó a mi taller, quemado por donde se lo viera. 
Una vez resuelta la falla electrónica y hechas todas las pruebas de rigor, ya con el equipo funcionando a la perfección, me decidí a armarlo en su gabinete y a fijar algunos componentes que por su ubicación y forma de montaje estaban expuestos a fuertes vibraciones que podían ser un problema a futuro.
Todo eso estaba encaminado, entonces solo me quedaba fijar unos pequeños puentes con cable de lado de las soldaduras que tuve que hacer para reparar pistas cortadas y ojales levantados por un técnico que había trabajado anteriormente en esa placa (muy desprolijamente por cierto...) y ya una vez hecho todo, y con el adhesivo todavía "fresco" me dispuse a probar el aparato para asegurarme su buen funcionamiento.
Conecté la alimentación a mi lámpara serie por las dudas (menos mal!) y al momento de encenderlo la lámpara se iluminó fuertemente y empezaron a escucharse ruidos de todo tipo.
Apagué todo y empecé a pensar que podría estar sucediendo... revisé y encontré todo perfectamente así que como estaba cansado dejé todo listo para continuar al día siguiente.
Me volví loco tratando de entender donde estaba la falla, hasta que finalmente, al día siguiente y con el adhesivo ya seco, conecté el amplificador de nuevo y para mi sorpresa funcionaba de maravillas! Cero ruido.
Inmediatamente me di cuenta de que el pegamento que había usado para pegar los puentes cableados a la placa (un cemento de contacto de los mas comunes, de esos medio verdosos) estaba conduciendo entre varios terminales de otros componentes que había tocado.
Hice unas pruebas para corroborarlo y así fué. 
Resulta que en estado líquido, el solvente que lleva es conductor, pero ni bien se evapora el pegamento tiene resistividad infinita y deja de ser un problema.
La verdad, es algo que no sabía hasta el momento y que nunca había tenido en cuenta. 
Tal vez a alguien mas le sirva el dato y por eso lo comento.

Pido disculpa a los moderadores si resulta irrelevante mi comentario o si no se ubica en el lugar correcto.
Saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Sep 1, 2015)

No me sorprende, pero gracias por el dato . Por ejemplo la laca protectora de circuitos impresos es conductora hasta que se seca


----------

